# Navi's - Fluch oder Segen ?



## Wolfmania (19. Januar 2011)

Moin, es geht um die leidigen Navigationsgeräte – anscheinend kann NIEMAND mehr ohne diese Dinger fahren ! Ich geb ein wo ich hin will und fahre so wie die Blechtante es vorgibt…oh bin ich da einen Umweg gefahren ? Naja egal die Tante hat es ja so gesagt…eine Deutschlandkarte im Auto ? Neee sowas hab ich nicht oder noch nie reingeguckt – wozu auch ? Hab ja das Navi. Es gibt ein Haufen Beispiele, bei denen sich Leute bei uns im Betrieb oder im Bekanntenkreis nur aufs Navi verlassen und totalen Blödsinn fahren, warum auch immer. Natürlich ist es oft eine Hilfe, gerade in Städten wäre es ohne Navi teilweise viel schwerer was zu finden. Macht Ihr das auch so oder guckt wenigstens irgend jemand mal vorher auf einen Plan wohin er überhaupt will ?? Macht mir Mut…


----------



## Kaldreth (19. Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auch im Besitz eines Navis und möchte es auch nicht mehr missen! Wie du sagtest vor allem in fremden Städten, Orten eine Adresse in Wohnsiedlungen etc. zu finden erleichtert das Gerät doch ungemein! Wenn ich längere Strecken fahre (Autobahn) gucke ich mir noch immer die Strecke zuvor auf einer Karte an und vergleiche es mit dem Navi! Autobahn fahren ohne Navi ist auch leicht! Was ich allerdings schön finde an den Navis ist, dass man immer sehen kann wie viele Kilometer man noch zurück legen muss und wann man ungefähr ankommt!


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Januar 2011)

brauche das navi nicht so oft, aber wenn man nicht blind darauf vertraut was es erzählt, sondern eben die augen auf der strasse hat und etwas mit denkt, sind die dinger goldwert.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2011)

Das Navi ist die Personifizierung des Bösen und der Dekadenz. Ich wehre mich seit ich Auto fahre erfolgreich gegen den Einsatz der freundlichen Dame, die mir Tipps gibt, wie ich zu fahren habe. 

Einen guten Straßenatlas, meine Frau die ihn für mich liest und das gute Gefühl auch ohne technische Spielerei angekommen zu sein, rechtfertigen für mich allemal auf das Navi zu verzichten. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die ganzen anderen Autofahrer garkeine Ahnung mehr von der Stadt haben, in der sie sich bewegen. Ich kenne in aller Regel die Schleichwege, Abkürzungen, Einbahnstraßen und/oder kleine Geschäfte, Supermärkte, Bäckereien in der Umgebung und könnte auch einem Fremden leicht den Weg dahin erklären.

Die vitalen Lebensadern der Stadt erschließen sich regelrecht dreidimensional in meinem Kopf. Nein zum Navi (das im Übrigen wie Na'vi klingt)


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das Navi ist die Personifizierung des Bösen und der Dekadenz. Ich wehre mich seit ich Auto fahre erfolgreich gegen den Einsatz der freundlichen Dame, die mir Tipps gibt, wie ich zu fahren habe.
> 
> Einen guten Straßenatlas, meine Frau die ihn für mich liest und das gute Gefühl auch ohne technische Spielerei angekommen zu sein, rechtfertigen für mich allemal auf das Navi zu verzichten. Außerdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass die ganzen anderen Autofahrer garkeine Ahnung mehr von der Stadt haben, in der sie sich bewegen. Ich kenne in aller Regel die Schleichwege, Abkürzungen, Einbahnstraßen und/oder kleine Geschäfte, Supermärkte, Bäckereien in der Umgebung und könnte auch einem Fremden leicht den Weg dahin erklären.
> 
> Die vitalen Lebensadern der Stadt erschließen sich regelrecht dreidimensional in meinem Kopf. Nein zum Navi (das im Übrigen wie Na'vi klingt)




Aber nicht jeder hat eine Sklavin/Sklaven, die man "benutzen" (höhö) kann.

Wenn ich mir eine Strecke in meinem Kopf "anschaue", sind sämtliche Straßen gerade. Wenn ich rechts abbiege, liegt das ganze rechts etc etc. Wenn ich mir dann überlege, eben eine "Abkürzung" zu nehmen, weil ich schließlich 2 mal innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden rechts abgebogen bin, lande ich zwangsläufig in anderen Stadtteilen, wo ich schließlich nur per Navi wieder rauskomme.

Ich mein, ab und zu finde ich den Weg schließlich zurück, aber es kam auch schon vor, das ich in einem fremden Gebiet mal kurz 10 km gefahren bin in eine Strecke, bis ich verzweifelt das blöde Navi rauskrame, um festzustellen, das ich eig hätte links abbiegen müssen (was für mich keinen Sinn ergibt).


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2011)

Weder noch, sie sind mir ziemlich egal.  Ich gucke bei weiten wegen in unbekannte Gegenden meist einfach nur auf google-maps und druck es mir gegebenfalls aus. Den Rest erledigt mein, zum glück ziemlich gutes, räumliches Gedächtnis. Habe dann den weg im Kopf und blinzel zur Not nur nochmal drauf, wie genau die Straße/Kreuzung heißt bei der man abbiegen muss.


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2011)

NAtürlich sind Navis ein Segen. Trotzdem schau ich mir vorher lange Routen auch nochmal vorher an.
@ Noxiel: Was für ein Handy besitzt du? Dürfte ja auch noch ein uralter Knochen sein ohne Firlefanz und Komfort.
Ich finde die Argumentation etwas schwach  Denn wenn ich mir die Stadt anschauen will, fahr ich dorthin und schau sie mir an. Wenn ich in Städten zu einem bestimmten Ort will, dann interessiert mich nicht, was an den Seitenstraßen und Schleichwegen sehenswert ist. Dann will ich ans Ziel 

Und die Navis, die ich bisher gesehen habe haben immer die schnellste Route genommen, inklusive Schleichwegen, wenn sie wirklich schneller sind. Weiß ja nicht, was ihr euch da für Aldi-Kitschen für 99 Euro gekauft habt


----------



## M1ghtymage (19. Januar 2011)

Ich schaue mir lieber die Strecke in google Maps an. Dann verstehe ich auch, wie ich fahre. Das ist besser als "blind" zu fahren. BTW: Wieso sollte man das Plural von irgendetwas mit einem Apostroph schreiben?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Januar 2011)

Dass einige Leute so blöd sind und nachweislich mehr aufs Navi als auf die Straße schauen und damit Unfälle verursachen, ist zwar ärgerlich, liegt aber m.E. am Benutzer und nicht am Navi. Warum zum Geier soll ich umständlich mit Straßenkarten hantieren, wenn's der Kekskasten im Auto so viel bequemer macht? Ich hab' daheim auch keinen schwarzweiß-Fernseher mehr, nur weil mir moderne Filme nicht mehr so gut gefallen wie alte Klassiker.


----------



## vollmi (19. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Dass einige Leute so blöd sind und nachweislich mehr aufs Navi als auf die Straße schauen und damit Unfälle verursachen, ist zwar ärgerlich, liegt aber m.E. am Benutzer und nicht am Navi.



Die sind auch nicht schlimmer als diejenigen welche die Strassenkarte entweder auf dem Lenkrad haben oder ständig auf den Beifahrersitz schielen um dort die Strecke auf dem Atlas zu entdecken.

Da ist mir doch die Symphatische RufMichAn Stimme des Navis einiges lieber.


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2011)

Das böse Navi... wuhuu. 

Wenn ich noch an früher denke... Karte auseinanderfalten, zusammenfalten... aussteigen und das 2x2m-Teil auf die nasse Motorhaube patschen damit man wenigstens ansatzweise einen Überblick hat, jaja, war schon toll. Zoff mit der Freundin weils mal wieder nicht so richtig geklappt hat. Die Karten kannten in der Regel auch keine Baustellen, Sperrungen oder sonstiges und Stauumfahrungen schon garnicht.

Also nee... wie man sich so etwas zurückwünschen kann ist mir ein Rätsel.

EDIT: Zur Gefährdung des Strassenverkehrs.... JA NATÜRLICH, die freundliche Stimme und die netten Pfeile zwischen Tacho und Drehzahlmesser lenken selbstverständlich mehr ab wie die Faltkarte auf dem Beifahrersitz. Im Gegensatz zur Karte stellste das Navi VOR der Fahrt ein - da ist nix mehr mit rumfummeln.


----------



## shadow24 (19. Januar 2011)

meine frau hat in ihrem wagen ein navi udn ich finde das es sehr einfach ist in fremden orten dadurch ans ziel zu kommen.wenn wir mit meinem wagen fahren stecken wir das navi einfach um
vorher fuhr ich tatsächlich noch nach der guten alten strassenkarte.hab damit auch immer mein ziel gefunden,aber warum umständlich wenn es auch einfach geht.
hab das vorm navi auch sonst mit ausdrucken von routefindern gemacht.und ab und an auf die ausgedruckten blätter gelinst, wenn ich mir unsicher war wo ich lang musste,aber da ist es sicherer auf das navi in (fast) augenhöhe zu schauen,als auf die blätter auf dem beifahrersitz
man kommt wie geschrieben auch ohne navi ans ziel aber das ist etwas technisch sinnvolles udn warum sollte man es nicht machen.da swäre ja so als wenn ich anstatt den wasserkocher zu benutzen das wasser im topf erwärmen würde


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Noxiel: Was für ein Handy besitzt du? Dürfte ja auch noch ein uralter Knochen sein ohne Firlefanz und Komfort.
> Ich finde die Argumentation etwas schwach  Denn wenn ich mir die Stadt anschauen will, fahr ich dorthin und schau sie mir an. Wenn ich in Städten zu einem bestimmten Ort will, dann interessiert mich nicht, was an den Seitenstraßen und Schleichwegen sehenswert ist. Dann will ich ans Ziel



Für manche ist eben der Weg das Ziel. Und ich habe tatsächlich ein verhältnismäßig altes Handy. Von Samsung das SGH-D900i, müsste von 2007 sein. Und das auch nur, weil es das alte Vertragshandy meiner Mutter und es ihr zum wegschmeißen zu schade war


Es geht mir weniger um den Aspekt des Anschauens, sondern mehr um den des aktiven Wahrnehmens. Wenn ich mich durch eine Stadt bewege, auf dem Weg zu einem bestimmten Ziel. Eine Straße, ein Haus, ein Laden, was auch immer, dann nähere ich mich diesem Ziel bewußt und höre nicht wie ein Zombie auf die Stimme aus dem Off, die mir sagt an der nächsten Kreuzung links. 
Bei der Frage, wie den Person A zum Zielort B kam, hört man dann oft: "Bin dem Navi gefolgt, keine Ahnung". Natürlich ist nichts dagegen einzuwenden, dass man schnellstmöglich von A nach B möchte ohne sich mit dem Lesen von Straßennamen aufhalten zu müssen, aber für manche gehört das eben dazu. Ich nenne es mal salopp Autofahrerromantik. 




Lari schrieb:


> Und die Navis, die ich bisher gesehen habe haben immer die schnellste Route genommen, inklusive Schleichwegen, wenn sie wirklich schneller sind. Weiß ja nicht, was ihr euch da für Aldi-Kitschen für 99 Euro gekauft habt


Wie gesagt, wir haben garkein Navi. Weil wir es nicht brauchen. Ich bin bisher bei jedem Ziel pünktlich angekommen, mit eben so wenig Stress wie ein Navi-Besitzer, nur noch eben zusätzlich mit den Eindrücken der Fahrt.


----------



## Lari (19. Januar 2011)

Ich kann übrigens auch nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man die Stadt durch die man fährt, bewusster erlebt, wenn man ohne Navi fährt.
Gerade wenn die Stimme aus dem Navi einem alles vorkaut hat man doch alle Zeit der Welt sich aufs Autofahren oder die Umgebung zu konzentrieren.
Und sobald man keinen Beifahrer mehr hat, der einem sagt wo lang, ist es auch wieder vorbei mit dem bewussten erleben der Strecke oder der Stadt. Denn dann muss man selbst auf die Karte schauen, auf Straßennamen achten um auch ja nicht falsch zu fahren.

Ich finde Navis daher einfach nicht dekadent, sondern komfortabel. Sie lotsen einen ans Ziel und nehmen einem Arbeit ab. Weniger Arbeit = mehr Zeit für anderes. Und wenn ich mit Navi fahre, dann fahre ich in der Regel nur mit Navi hin, den Rückweg finde ich alleine, da ich die Strecke schon gefahren bin.
Also ich versteh dich nicht


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. Januar 2011)

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage, wie viele zusätzliche Eindrücke man beim Lesen von Straßenkarten und dem memorieren von Straßennamen wirklich sammelt und wie dauerhaft diese sind. 

Hab' übrigens seit nem knappen Jahr überhaupt kein Handy mehr und mir fehlt auch nix. *flöt*


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (19. Januar 2011)

Meine Meinung:Wem es gefällt soll eins benutzen,wer es hasst dann halt nicht...

Kommt auf die Person an würde ich sagen.


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2011)

Ich will im übrigen anmerken, dass ich mich im Vorfeld vorbereite und nicht einmal während dem Fahren auf den Atlas gespickt habe. Ein Navi ist und bleibt für mich unnötiger Luxus, nett zu haben aber bei weitem nicht notwendig. 

Man kann es auch so sehen. Da einem die Stimme aus dem Off alles vorkaut, lässt die allgemeine Aufmerksamkeit dadurch nach, dass man aktiv nur noch auf das zu hören braucht was die Stimme einem einflüstert, und das man darüberhinaus nicht in ein Auto reinkachelt. Und was ist, wenn das Navi zwar die Info über eine Wendemöglichkeit angibt, aber das die Stadterbauer noch garnicht wissen. Geänderte Straßenführung, eine neue Sackgasse oder Einbahnstraße. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele trotzdem einbiegen, wenn ihnen das Navi die Verantwortung Mitzudenken abnimmt.


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele trotzdem einbiegen, wenn ihnen das Navi die Verantwortung Mitzudenken abnimmt.


Auto im Fluss, Fahrer: Das Navi sagte ich kann noch 500 Meter fahren 

Nur so als Beispiel passiert auch heute immer noch 

http://www.express.de/regional/koeln/navi-lotste-ungluecksfahrer-in-den-rhein/-/2856/4844180/-/index.html


----------



## Tikume (19. Januar 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Einen guten Straßenatlas, meine Frau die ihn für mich liest und das gute Gefühl auch ohne technische Spielerei angekommen zu sein, rechtfertigen für mich allemal auf das Navi zu verzichten.



Du fährst Auto und bist stolz auf technische Spielereien zu verzichten?


----------



## yves1993 (19. Januar 2011)

Bin ich der Einzige der beim Threadtitel an die Navi aus Avatar gedacht hat? O.o


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der beim Threadtitel an die Navi aus Avatar gedacht hat? O.o



Nope. Auch wenn man die Na'vi schreiben würde


----------



## Petersburg (19. Januar 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige der beim Threadtitel an die Navi aus Avatar gedacht hat? O.o



Bin ich der einzigste der beim Threadtitel an Zelda Okarina of Time gedacht hat? O.ô


----------



## Raffzahl (19. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste der beim Threadtitel an Zelda Okarina of Time gedacht hat? O.ô



Nein, bist du nicht, musste auch dran denken^^


----------



## TheGui (20. Januar 2011)

Also ich verstehe nich wie sie nen Fluch sein können, ich mag sie!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (20. Januar 2011)

nope ich hab da bestimme net dran gedacht, ich bin kein Avatar-Fan, habs 1x im Kino gesehen und fands viel zu langatmig und kann nicht verstehen, daß alle die Story so toll fanden...


----------



## shadow24 (20. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> nope ich hab da bestimme net dran gedacht, ich bin kein Avatar-Fan, habs 1x im Kino gesehen und fands viel zu langatmig und kann nicht verstehen, daß alle die Story so toll fanden...




ist jetzt leider offtopic,aber da sich die letzten poster da drauf eigeschossen haben:
ich glaub an der story lag es gar nicht mal vorrangig,weil ich muss auch sagen das die story wirklich platt und abgedroschen war(vorgänger der story war sicher "Der sich den Wolf tanzt")...was den film m.M. nach so interessant machte ist das:
Für den Dreh zu "Avatar" entwickelte Regisseur James Cameron eigene Kameras und eine völlig neue Technik im sogenannten Motion-Capturing-Verfahren, bei dem Gestik und Mimik von Schauspielern auf computeranimierte Figuren übertragen werden. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt: Camerons leichte, tragbare 3-D-Kamera ahmt die Funktionsweise der menschlichen Augen nach, indem zwei sich bewegende Linsen leicht unterschiedliche Blickwinkel der gleichen Szene einfangen und so den 3-D-Effekt erzeugen. 


dieses verfahren kannst du nicht mit der 08/15-3Dtechnik aus den jetzigen 3d-filmen vergleichen wie sie jetzt wie pilze aus den boden schiessen und wo du ne etwas bessere plastiksonnenbrille aufsetzt um den billigen 3d effekt zu sehen.und dafür zieht dir das kino stets 12 euro aus der tasche.ne frechheit...


----------



## Asayur (20. Januar 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzigste der beim Threadtitel an Zelda Okarina of Time gedacht hat? O.ô



Hier ich auch und diese Navi war ein Fluch 


Und zu den Navigationssysteme: Ich hab es genau 1x wirklich gebraucht, da bin ich als leiner "Landmensch" nach München gefahren ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre jedes Wochende 200 Kilometer von der Uni nach Hause und wieder zurück. Erst letztens gab es in der Baustelle vor mir einen Unfall. Polizei meinte, drei Stunden bis zur Räumung. Ich hab dann irgendwie gewendet und mich zwischen der Leitplanke und den anderen Autos durchgequetscht, weil die Autobahnabfahrt nur 50 Meter hinter mir war. Und dann bin ich über Landstraßen wieder zur nächsten Autobahnauffahrt. Das war mitten durch den Hunsrück, durch Käffer, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal eine Tankstelle haben. Ohne Navi wär ich aufgeschmissen gewesen. Wie soll man sich da ohne Karte, in einem Gebirge, wo man noch nie war, zurechtfinden?


----------



## Berserkerkitten (20. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich fahre jedes Wochende 200 Kilometer von der Uni nach Hause und wieder zurück. Erst letztens gab es in der Baustelle vor mir einen Unfall. Polizei meinte, drei Stunden bis zur Räumung. Ich hab dann irgendwie gewendet und mich zwischen der Leitplanke und den anderen Autos durchgequetscht, weil die Autobahnabfahrt nur 50 Meter hinter mir war. Und dann bin ich über Landstraßen wieder zur nächsten Autobahnauffahrt. Das war mitten durch den Hunsrück, durch Käffer, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal eine Tankstelle haben. Ohne Navi wär ich aufgeschmissen gewesen. Wie soll man sich da ohne Karte, in einem Gebirge, wo man noch nie war, zurechtfinden?



Das Navi ist halt stigmatisiert durch völlig schwachsinnige, unerklärliche Umwege und andere Macken, die inzwischen aber größtenteils der Vergangenheit angehören. Und wie Du schon sagst - das Teil lotst einen im Zweifelsfall um Staus und Unfälle herum, während man mit 'ner Straßenkarte erst mal gelutscht ist.


----------



## Landerson (20. Januar 2011)

Ich bin ja auch so einer der sich grundsaetzlich verfaehrt - auch mit Karte. Am Ende haben sich meine Schwiegereltern erbarmt und mir ein TomTom zu Weihnachten geschenkt.
Fuer solche blinden Huehner wie ich ist da genau das richtige.


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2011)

> Bin ich der Einzige der beim Threadtitel an die Navi aus Avatar gedacht hat? O.o



Ne, biste nicht 

BTT: Erstaunlich, das ich es auch, wie Noxiel, immer ohne Navi zu meinen Zielen seitens unseres tollen Strassensystems geschafft habe. So wie er handhabe ich das auch, keine Karte, kein Navi. Eventuell ein wenig Vorbereitung bei weiter entfernten, unbekannten Zielen und die Sache läuft. Meist helfen auch Telefonate (mit ´nem alten Handy oder sogar Festnetz Oo) vor der Fahrt mit derjenigen oder demjenigen am Zielort.

Ich glaube auch, das so ein Gerät eine gewisse Abhängigkeit schafft. Was passiert, wenn jemandem, der sich ständig auf sein Navi verlassen hat, auf einmal sein Gerät kaputt geht? Mitten im Nirgendwo. Ich denke, den Orientierungssinn, den jeder, mehr oder weniger, hat, sollte man nicht einfach so brach liegen lassen, sondern auch nutzen. 

Einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Januar 2011)

SonicTank schrieb:


> Ne, biste nicht
> 
> BTT: Erstaunlich, das ich es auch, wie Noxiel, immer ohne Navi zu meinen Zielen seitens unseres tollen Strassensystems geschafft habe. So wie er handhabe ich das auch, keine Karte, kein Navi. Eventuell ein wenig Vorbereitung bei weiter entfernten, unbekannten Zielen und die Sache läuft. Meist helfen auch Telefonate (mit ´nem alten Handy oder sogar Festnetz Oo) vor der Fahrt mit derjenigen oder demjenigen am Zielort.
> 
> ...



Das hat doch nichts mit Orientierungssinn zu tun, wenn ich zum ersten mal in einer fremden Stadt bin und von meinem Ziel nur weiß, dass es irgendeine Straße im Stadtzentrum ist. Na dann mal viel Spaß bei der Suche.


----------



## Landerson (21. Januar 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Das hat doch nichts mit Orientierungssinn zu tun, wenn ich zum ersten mal in einer fremden Stadt bin und von meinem Ziel nur weiß, dass es irgendeine Straße im Stadtzentrum ist. Na dann mal viel Spaß bei der Suche.



Dem stimme ich zu.
Ueberhaupt warum soll ein Navigations system denn ein Fluch sein? Ist doch um Welten besser als alle 5 Meter nach dem Weg zu fragen und fast einen Unfall verurschat nur um die 2x2 Meter Karte zu lesen und sich so die Sicht verbaut.
Natuerlich muss man immernoch die Augen offen halten und auf die Strassenlage und den Verkehr achten.

Ist ja fast genauso wie mit den neuen Automatic Autos. Warum die soviele Leute so schlimm finden verstehe ich auch nicht.

Ist man weniger "Mann" wenn man anstatt die Karte zu benutzen ein Navi hat und statt Schaltung Automatic faehrt?


----------



## SonicTank (22. Januar 2011)

> Ist man weniger "Mann" wenn man anstatt die Karte zu benutzen ein Navi hat und statt Schaltung Automatic faehrt?



Natürlich nicht, ich denke, es ist eher eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben. Für mich persönlich halte ich ein Navi für überflüssig, ebenso würd ich nie ein automatisch schaltendes Auto fahren wollen. Ist wohl wie mit Kaffee oder Tee, die einen mögen das eine, die anderen das andere.

Mit "Mann" sein hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2011)

Wie kann man das Navi als Fluch bezeichnen? Es ist ja nicht verantwortlich dafür, dass jemand Müll fährt. Mein Navi bringt mir auch als erstes die Meldung, dass ich trotz allem nicht Brain AFK sein darf. Wer's also nicht auf die Reihe bringt wegen nem Navi, ist einfach selbst schuld.


----------



## Ogil (22. Januar 2011)

Fluch oder Segen ist da wirklich eine alberne Frage. Wer freilich nur taeglich auf Arbeit faehrt und alle zig Wochen mal eine groessere Fahrt macht, der kommt sicher ohne aus.

Ein Teil meines Jobs ist das Besuchen von Kunden die sonstwo im Land sind - d.h. ich darf regelmaessig irgendwo hin fahren, wo ich vorher noch nie gewesen bin. Ohne Navi waere ich vielleicht nicht aufgeschmissen - aber jede Fahrt waere mit deutlich mehr Aufwand und Vorbereitung verbunden und wuerde mir auch mehr Kopfschmerzen bereiten, wenn doch mal was schief geht (irgendwo was gesperrt ist usw.). Sicher schimpf ich auch mal aufs Satnav (wenn es durcheinander kommt oder irgend eine Strasse nicht kennt) - aber das ist halt Meckern auf hohem Niveau...


----------



## K0l0ss (22. Januar 2011)

Ich fahre nun schon meine 2 Jahre die ich den Führerschein besitze ohne Navi.
Beifahrer, google maps und das gute alte Autoradio für Stauinfos reichen mir.
Beifahrer lotst mich.
Google Maps Ausdruck verrät mir wie viele Kilometer es noch sind und wo ich her muss.
Autoradio sagt mir, wann ein Stau kommt und welcher Umleitung ich folgen soll.
Also keine Probleme ans Ziel zu kommen. 
Ob nach Wacken, ob an die Ostsee, nach Berlin, in Lettland einmal quer durchs Land. Ich habs bis jetzt noch ohne geschafft.
Klar will ich nicht leugnen, dass ich mich auch mal verfahren habe. Aber irgendwie packt mich dann der Ehrgeiz es mit dem natürlichen Orientierungssinn zu packen und wieder auf die richtige Route zu kommen 

Aber ich kann auch Leute verstehen, die regelmäßig auf Geschäftsreisen sind und einfach nicht die Zeit und den Nerv haben jede Woche nach Routenplaner und Landkarte zu fahren. Würde mich und wird mich später bestimmt auch mal nerven.


----------



## SonicTank (23. Januar 2011)

Keiner ist perfekt, verfahren hat sich sicher schon jeder mit Führerschein mal. Auf nach Wacken


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2011)

Auch ich hab erstmal an Navi aus Ocarina of Time gedacht... "Listen!" "ACH HALT DIE FRESSE MANN!".... Aber obwohl, sie hat einem ja immer so NÜTZLICHE Dinge gesagt - Die man entweder schon herausgefunden hatte oder vor einer halben Stunde schon hätte wissen sollen....

Jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema: Ich hatte ein Navi, bis es mir an der Klinik aus'm Krankenwagen geklaut wurde (nur Rettungswagen mit eingebautem Navi). Es war immer sehr praktisch auf der Arbeit, weil man da einfach schnell ans Ziel möchte und den Patienten gut hinbringen will. Gerade auf Fernfahrten war das extrem nützlich, wenn dabei noch n dicker Stau umfahren wurde etc.
Allerdings komm ich auch mit den Karten, die im Auto sind, gut klar. Es dauert einfach nur länger, nachzuschlagen, wie man fahren muss, und wenn der Kollege hinten beim Patienten ist, ist das auch manchmal recht unpraktisch.
Im Privaten hab ich mein Navi kaum genutzt. Zwar wohnt meine beste Freundin 2 Stunden entfernt, aber die Strecke kenn ich in- und auswendig. Und wenn ich tatsächlich mal wo hinfahre, wo ich mich nicht auskenne, nutze ich Googlemaps, meine Augen und die Beschilderungen in Städten sowie meinen Mund, wenn ich nicht weiter weiß und jemanden fragen will =)


----------



## Stevesteel (24. Januar 2011)

Also ich mag mein Navi.
Es ist ins Auto eingebaut, nicht so ein doofes Wackelkding, was man ständig ein-und ausbauen muss.
Ich fahre oft zu Konzerten, auch ins Ausland, gerade hier ist es schon sehr hilfreich, vor allem
der Stauwarner oder die Möglichkeit sich Tankstellen anzeigen zu lassen, finde ich sehr gut.
Ein Navi zu nutzen bedeutet ja nicht, daß der Fahrer ansonsten völlig brainafk durch die Gegend fahren kann.
Wer halt mit einem Navi nicht umgehen kann, der sollte sich weiterhin vor Fahrtantritt die Straßenkarte aufklappen und damit fahren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2011)

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass die Beschilderung oft nur dem besseren Verkehrsfluss dient. Wenn ich von Trier nach Karlsruhe fahre, fahr ich über die A1 nach Pirmasens und dann überland. Dauert etwa zwei Stunden. Würde ich den Schildern folgen, würde ich über die A6 nach Kaiserslautern und Mainz geschickt werden und dann wieder über die A61 und A65 nach Süden. Das dauert über 40 Minuten länger und ist zudem eine beliebte Strecke, wenn man einen Stau sucht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Januar 2011)

Navigationssysteme sind zwar schon... nervig, weil die meisten Leute nichtmal mehr ansastzweise eine Karte lesen können...

Aber wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, ist das Ding schon nützlich... ich glaub die Polizei mag es nicht so gern, wenn man während des fahrens einfach mal die komplette, unhandliche, riesige Karte aufklappt und mit den Knien lenkt, während man nach dem richtigen Weg sucht...


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. Januar 2011)

Wenn ich einen Weg kenne, dann brauch ich natürlich kein Navi. Seit Weihnachten habe ich jedoch eins (hab ja auch erst mein Auto seit September) und finds eigentlich sehr prima - ich wohne ca. drei Jahre vor den Toren Frankfurts und dank Navi kann ich einfach mal wohin in Frankfurt fahren  

Das war vorher so ein elendes Map 24 - Plan ausdrucken  - halb auswendig lernen Ding, so stressig, da bin ich dann lieber mit der Bahn gefahren! Das Navi finde ich also gerade im städtischen Bereich sehr gut - auf der Autobahn kommt man immer noch mit Karten gut zurecht ...


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. Januar 2011)

Ihr habt echt alle die falsche Navigatorstimme "on board" (zumindest die, die immer von der langweiligen Standart-Frauenstimme sprechen)...
Es ist halt schon viel cooler, wenn mir Bruce Willis sagt, dass ich Schweinebacke rechts abbiegen soll 

Mal im ernst, ohne Navi wäre vieles gar nicht mehr so komfortabel - gerade wenn es um unbekannte Strecken geht.
Wer hat denn bitte Lust sich ne halbe Stunde lang Kartenmaterial anzuschauen und sich Notizen über Streckeneckpfeiler zu machen?! Da es nunmal die Möglichkeit der komfortablen Navigation gibt - warum sich dagegen wehren? 

Aber da es ja zu jeder Zeit und auch heute noch Leute gab und gibt, die sich gegen alles mögliche wehren "weil früher alles besser war", sei auch diesen Herrschaften ihre Meinung gelassen - denn schließlich hat jeder irgendwo altmodische Ansichten


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Januar 2011)

Wo kriegt man diese Stimmen her? Hab auch schon davon gehört, dass es so was gibt. Hab spontan diese Seite gefunden: http://www.pocketnavigation.de/ucontent/56/5.6.59.html

Gratis gibts das nicht, oder? Und wie lad ich das dann drauf?


----------



## skyline930 (27. Januar 2011)

Hm,
"normale" Straßenkarte kommt für mich nicht in Frage - bin ich einfach zu bequem für.
Normalerweise reicht es mir mein Ziel bei GMaps oder so einzugeben, und da mal zu gucken wie ich fahren muss, aber trotzdem brauch ich mein Navi. Und ich fahr auch genauso wie es mirs sagt 
Schon ein paar Mal die Situtation gehabt, "Hey, ich glaub so kann man kürzer fahren" - entweder total verfranzt, oder ne halbe Stunde später angekommen als wenn ich nach dme Navi gefahren wär. Nach diesen Kopf -> Lenkrad-Situationen hab ich mir geschworen, wenn ich nich weiß wo ich hinfahr, dann hör ich auf mein Navi ~.~


----------



## Arcina (27. Januar 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Und ich fahr auch genauso wie es mirs sagt
> Schon ein paar Mal die Situtation gehabt, "Hey, ich glaub so kann man kürzer fahren" - entweder total verfranzt, oder ne halbe Stunde später angekommen als wenn ich nach dme Navi gefahren wär. Nach diesen Kopf -> Lenkrad-Situationen hab ich mir geschworen, wenn ich nich weiß wo ich hinfahr, dann hör ich auf mein Navi ~.~



Damit würd ich mir aufpassen^^ 
Warum auch immer, bei uns gibt es eine Stelle auf der Autobahn, bei der Navis die Abfahrt relativ selten mitbekommen. Es ist nicht erst 1x ne Geisterfahrer-Warnung im Radio zu hören gewesen weil manche Vollidioten wirklich soviel aufs Navi geben, das sie auf Kommentar von "Bitte wenden", das auch wirklich tun... mitten auf der Autobahn. Ich werd das nie verstehn, wie man wirklich soooo hirnverbrannt sein kann.

Ich selber hab kein Navi, brauch es auch nicht wirklich. Die 3-4x im Jahr, wo ich wirklich in Gegenden komme, bei denen es vielleicht praktisch wäre, hilft auch mal ne Straßenkarte, ne Tankstelle und ein wenig telefonieren


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Januar 2011)

Arcina schrieb:


> Damit würd ich mir aufpassen^^
> Warum auch immer, bei uns gibt es eine Stelle auf der Autobahn, bei der Navis die Abfahrt relativ selten mitbekommen. Es ist nicht erst 1x ne Geisterfahrer-Warnung im Radio zu hören gewesen weil manche Vollidioten wirklich soviel aufs Navi geben, das sie auf Kommentar von "Bitte wenden", das auch wirklich tun... mitten auf der Autobahn. Ich werd das nie verstehn, wie man wirklich soooo hirnverbrannt sein kann.



Also das ist doch wirklich kein Kontraargument gegen Navis Oo
Wie oft kommt sowas vor? Und woher willst du wissen, ob es nicht nur ne Ausrede war um die eigene Dummheit/Geisteskrankheit zu kaschieren? Bei solche Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig...


----------



## skyline930 (27. Januar 2011)

Arcina schrieb:


> Damit würd ich mir aufpassen^^
> Warum auch immer, bei uns gibt es eine Stelle auf der Autobahn, bei der Navis die Abfahrt relativ selten mitbekommen. Es ist nicht erst 1x ne Geisterfahrer-Warnung im Radio zu hören gewesen weil manche Vollidioten wirklich soviel aufs Navi geben, das sie auf Kommentar von "Bitte wenden", das auch wirklich tun... mitten auf der Autobahn. Ich werd das nie verstehn, wie man wirklich soooo hirnverbrannt sein kann.
> 
> Ich selber hab kein Navi, brauch es auch nicht wirklich. Die 3-4x im Jahr, wo ich wirklich in Gegenden komme, bei denen es vielleicht praktisch wäre, hilft auch mal ne Straßenkarte, ne Tankstelle und ein wenig telefonieren



Gut, SO blind höre ich auch nicht auf das Navi ^^
Also ich achte auch darauf ob ich nicht versehntlich in Einbahnstraßen reinfahr, etc. weil meine Karten nicht ZU aktuell sind.


----------

